# Need Work+Gaming Laptop. 60k Budget. HP Probook 450G0 vs. Dell Inspiron R



## Korrupt (Apr 24, 2014)

Budget: Upto 60k(including 3 years warranty)

Size: 15.6"
Weight: No preferences

Primary Tasks: 
Work and Gaming. 
Windows/Linux Dual Boot. 
Software/Website Development.
 Basic graphic designing and video editing.

Typical Configuration:
i5 or i7.
Graphics Card.
4-8GB RAM. I can buy and add to the 4GB ram later on.

Brand Preference:
Like: Dell or HP.
Dislike: Lenovo, Sony, Apple.

Others:
No issues with Screen Resolution, Battery Backup, or Purchase location. Can purchase Locally, Online, or Internationally, but I'll need on-site warranty in India atleast.

FreeDOS, Linux, or Windows 7 preinstalled. No Windows 8. Or should be able to install Windows 7.

I'll extend warranty for 3-5 years.


------------------------------------------------------------------
Current Laptops I'm eyeing
------------------------------------------------------------------

*Laptop/Features**HP Probook 450 G0**Dell Inspiron R*Processori5 3230M - better(Link)i5 4200UOSFreeDOS -*Better*Windows 8.1HDD750GB1TB -*Better*GraphicsRadeon HD 8750M 1GB -*Better*Radeon HD 8670M 2GBDisplay768p with touch768p with or without touchPrice52,945 -*better*51590(notouch) - 54690(touch)Others*VGA Port, easier to DIY clean dust, mSATA slot,dedicated buttons for sound and wifi, runs cooler*, only 1 year ADP possible, *fingerprint reader *harder to DIY clean dust, *better battery life, better build, 3 years ADP possible*



HP Probook 450G0: *hpshopping.in/HpOnlineStore/Produc...spx?ProductName=HP_ProBook_450_G0_Notebook_PC
Inspiron 15R: *www.dell.com/in/p/configuration-co.../fs?3x_page=1&filterCollapsed=true#overrides=


----------



## $hadow (Apr 24, 2014)

Gaming like what games to be specific?
Probook series is a kind of business oriented series from HP which looks classy.
Gaming will not be a great option on these laptops. Will be able to play games from mid to low settings. CPU will bottleneck at some point. If you are looking for doing job work probook is a great laptop. 
My vote goes to Probook.


----------



## seamon (Apr 24, 2014)

You can get Dell Inspiron 15 with core i7 4500U and AMD 8850M within 60k but without touch.
Also consider Lenovo Z500.


----------



## Korrupt (Apr 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> You can get Dell Inspiron 15 with core i7 4500U and AMD 8850M within 60k but without touch.
> Also consider Lenovo Z500.



Inspiron is a good option, but I personally see them as low-end laptops.
Plus, that processor is comparable to i5 3230M and the GPU is comparable to Lenovo Z510, which has a better processor and better built.

I don't intend on going with Lenovo because of after sale service issues in my area




$hadow said:


> Gaming like what games to be specific?
> Probook series is a kind of business oriented series from HP which looks classy.
> Gaming will not be a great option on these laptops. Will be able to play games from mid to low settings. CPU will bottleneck at some point. If you are looking for doing job work probook is a great laptop.
> My vote goes to Probook.



Sorry, I forgot to specify that I'll only be playing FPS games. Mostly Counterstrike. I'm not much of a gamer.

The majority of the work is going to be 2 browsers with combined 100-200 tabs open, A few excel spreadsheets, one or two word docs, Skype, Microsoft OneNote, Notepad ++, visual studio/python, a lamp stack. Sometimes Photoshop.

Other than that I'll have Avira Antivirus and Comodo Firewall running.

That's pretty much it.
*
So Probook I guess since I don't need the additional gaming power?*


----------



## $hadow (Apr 25, 2014)

ProBook for office purpose is a good laptop.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 25, 2014)

Get a gaming lappy.  I am pretty sure u can use it for office too. Only thing is application install ur self


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 25, 2014)

dell is better than hp (build quality)
for lower budgets hps are great but for 60k, the build quality and keyboard is not as good as competitors
z510 , inspiron and a few more are much much better imho


----------



## seamon (Apr 25, 2014)

Korrupt said:


> Inspiron is a good option, but I personally see them as low-end laptops.
> Plus, that processor is comparable to i5 3230M and the GPU is comparable to Lenovo Z510, which has a better processor and better built.
> 
> I don't intend on going with Lenovo because of after sale service issues in my area
> ...



In paper, Inspiron gpu is comparable to y510p's Gt 755m. Mantle support will also increase performance.


----------



## Korrupt (Apr 28, 2014)

damngoodman999 said:


> Get a gaming lappy.  I am pretty sure u can use it for office too. Only thing is application install ur self



Thanks for the advice. I looked at gaming laptops in the Laptop Buying Guide thread and found the Lenovo Z510, which I can't get because of bad service, and the Dell Inspiron with i7 4500U and 8850M. The Inspiron was also suggested by seamon and looks good.



kkn13 said:


> dell is better than hp (build quality)
> for lower budgets hps are great but for 60k, the build quality and keyboard is not as good as competitors
> z510 , inspiron and a few more are much much better imho


I see. Is Inspiron better than Probook 450G0 in built quality even though it's considered a budget laptop?



seamon said:


> In paper, Inspiron gpu is comparable to y510p's Gt 755m. Mantle support will also increase performance.



Mantle Support - had never even heard of that. Looks cool.

Some people say that with underclocked CPUs like in this one, they will throttle the GPU. Wouldn't that be a problem with this one?


*While Inspiron has a much better graphics *and has a 4th gen i7 which has the same performance and a lower power consumption, but that's not a problem for me, and the extra price doesn's justify it because *with extended warranty it'll cost around 15k extra*.

Plus, I can install a *mSATA in Probook *and it'll greatly increase the performance. *No such option in Inspiron*.


*Final question:*
*Any advice on build quality of Inspiron/ Probook 450*? From a specification and requirement point of view, probook seems best for my purpose.

Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 28, 2014)

inspiron has much better build quality


----------



## seamon (Apr 28, 2014)

Korrupt said:


> Thanks for the advice. I looked at gaming laptops in the Laptop Buying Guide thread and found the Lenovo Z510, which I can't get because of bad service, and the Dell Inspiron with i7 4500U and 8850M. The Inspiron was also suggested by seamon and looks good.
> 
> 
> I see. Is Inspiron better than Probook 450G0 in built quality even though it's considered a budget laptop?
> ...



From my experience with both Lenovo and Dell, 
1.Lenovo has better service than Dell.
2.Lenovo official store guys know more stuff than Dell idiots.


Mantle is an alternative to DirectX. It has been designed to remove CPU bottleneck in ULV processors.

Core i7 4500U = core i5 4200M.
Simply put, if undervolted core i7 bottlenecks the game then core i5 M processors will bottleneck it too.

I got total 4 year warranty extension on Inspiron for 10k.

You can always replace the normal HDD with a SSD. But I think opening both laptops may void their warranties. 

Inspiron's build quality is "okay" at best. IMO Lenovo has solid build quality in their laptops.
Z510 with core i7 is a very good option too.

- - - Updated - - -

Also Inspiron runs very cool. It's very easy to DIY(I guess you can replace RAM and HDD without the repair guys even noticing). Once it gave a battery backup of 12 hours.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah at that budget I'd say Lenovo and dell over the rest dunno about Lenovo laptop warranty but it has great build quality , my friend came in yesterday with a g505s (Lenovo) and its build quality and slimness is insane!!I personally have a dell Inspiron 15R turbo ,hp pavilion g6 and a Sony vaio (old one) and I must say my friend paid 40k for g505s and its amazing at that price , its even lighter and slimmer than most other laptops and I'd recommend Lenovo and dell laptops to anyone for a budget higher than 35k,dell for their well spaced minimal keys(I don't like numpad personally) and Lenovo overall for their build quality ,numpad (for those who prefer it) and design


----------



## Korrupt (May 1, 2014)

seamon said:


> From my experience with both Lenovo and Dell,
> 1.Lenovo has better service than Dell.
> 2.Lenovo official store guys know more stuff than Dell idiots.
> 
> ...




Cool, thanks for the detailed reply. I'm very tempted to purchase the Inspiron now. Probably the Inspiron R with the same config as you mentioned. Looks aren't the most important but Inspiron is just very unattractive.

I wouldn't replace the HDD with the SSD as I need the extra storage space, thus a mSata or M.2 port is great, but I don't really need the SSD for my purpose so it'll be fine.

I checked out the Probook at a store, and the build quality is just great...the touchpad is better than my Dell XPS. The screen is workable, and the speakers aren't as good as I'm used to, but overall it's great.

I might be biased against Lenovo, but despite the Z510 being a *very* tempting offer, I really don't want to purchase a Lenovo. You have me sold on Dell however.

All I gotta figure out is if they extra 12k is worth the better graphics card and if I'm gonna be playing those games. 







kkn13 said:


> Yeah at that budget I'd say Lenovo and dell over the rest dunno about Lenovo laptop warranty but it has great build quality , my friend came in yesterday with a g505s (Lenovo) and its build quality and slimness is insane!!I personally have a dell Inspiron 15R turbo ,hp pavilion g6 and a Sony vaio (old one) and I must say my friend paid 40k for g505s and its amazing at that price , its even lighter and slimmer than most other laptops and I'd recommend Lenovo and dell laptops to anyone for a budget higher than 35k,dell for their well spaced minimal keys(I don't like numpad personally) and Lenovo overall for their build quality ,numpad (for those who prefer it) and design



I agree that Lenovo laptops are great, but my main issue is with the after sales service. With Dell I've had ALL my issues fixed within 2 days, but with Lenovo I repeatedly seen issues with it taking over a week to fix the laptop


----------



## kkn13 (May 2, 2014)

Korrupt said:


> Cool, thanks for the detailed reply. I'm very tempted to purchase the Inspiron now. Probably the Inspiron R with the same config as you mentioned. Looks aren't the most important but Inspiron is just very unattractive.
> 
> I wouldn't replace the HDD with the SSD as I need the extra storage space, thus a mSata or M.2 port is great, but I don't really need the SSD for my purpose so it'll be fine.
> 
> ...



frankly ive had issues with my lenovo tablet servicing but i cant vouch for the fact that dell or lenovo will have better after sales
ive never sent any of my dells for service before and i dont own a lenovo laptop yet

ive heard positive reviews about both dell and lenovo laptops though and i guess i can safely say either of them is a great buy and have top notch quality

id go for the lenovo if i were u but incase u dont have the budget , dont fret , dell is also good

since u dont like lenovo and stuff , the dell is a safe buy, ive bought 2 laptops in the past year and none of them have given me trouble and all my friends with dells have great experiences at the service centre where they even gave one of them a slightly upgraded model when his laptop had a defect and even backed up his data for him

if u want a better opinion of service, just check akosha forums or something, u might get an idea of how the companies handle their service issues etc


----------

